# Short Circuit



## milpol1 (Sep 27, 2011)

OK here is the problem..................engine is switched off, radio is playing, turn key and switch engine on, fire it up and the bloody radio goes off and the reversing camera doesnt work .......Any ideas, could it be a short circuit somewhere.

TA


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

please advise what vehicle,is it an after fit or factory fitted. then I ask does the radio etc stay on when the ign lights come on, before you try and start the engine. is there any delay in it coming on or going off.

cabby


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

how is the rev cam wired ? via a cig lighter ?

perhaps the radio & power source of rev cam are connected to the accessory feed from the ignition switch and these either do not work when key turned or there is a fault in the cabling 

its not going to be a short circuit more a disconnection


----------



## milpol1 (Sep 27, 2011)

OK 3ltr Ducato 20k on the clock 2007 model. Autotrail Motorhome.

Factory fitted radio, factory fitted reversing camera through a drop down monitor.

Radio goes off as soon as the engine fires and as soon as engine stops radio comes back on. To be truthful havent checked the reversing camera to see if that is the same, only know that it was working before and when I fire the engine there is no picture.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I just had a brainwave, :idea: :idea: I bet that the radio is wired up to the leisure battery, when the engine is started the relay cuts out the 12v current to the leisure side. There may even be a switch to change the supply to the front battery for traveling.

cabby


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

do you have a multimeter ?

or have access to one & know how to use it ?


----------



## milpol1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Trek I dont and i dont ;-)


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Milpol1

how long have you had this camper ? is it new to you ? 

when did the problem start 
what had you done prior to this - any changes, modifications etc? 


fuse blown somewhere ?


----------



## milpol1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Trek........Had the camper 10 days....Yes new to me.............Problem started yesterday morning just started up and there it was, not done anything at all to it, just got in droove a little way, had to stop and switched off, got back in and that is when the the problem started,cnt see any fuses blown


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

did you buy it from a dealer? - if so take it back & get them to sort it 


if private sale can you contact seller and ask them as they know the camper or may have the skills to assist you 

( by now I would have had the radio out to check how it is wired )


----------



## milpol1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Went down to the van this afternoon and everything working perfectly, switched engine off, did a pttering about, turned engine over again and lo and behold the problem nback so presume its a wiring issue, gremlins. Thats the next step, have my auto electrician having a look on Monday.


----------



## milpol1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well finally got to the bottom of the "clunk", cut a long story short, it was a duff battery losing voltage or whatever its called when starting the engine . A auto electrician friend had a look at it in relation to the radio filing etc and the fact that the electrics failed??? and said it needed a new battery, so off I go and get one, a Varta, £169. fitted it and lo and behold. Vehicle starts perfectly with no clunking at all. result Now and its a big NOW, need to try and get me money back, that will be a fight.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

See this previous thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-189281.html

about fixing things yourself and trying to get the seller to pay later.

I think you should have at least asked the seller to investigate or contribute to the cost of the replacement BEFORE buying the new battery

Good luck with it though - let us know what happens

Cheers

Dave


----------



## milpol1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I fully understand what you are saying, but I was stuck on a major road, so had to take the bull by the horns so to speak.


----------

